# Protein from whey or whole foods?



## Ace Corona (Jun 4, 2015)

I haven't been able to buy whey for several months because of a financially tight living situation I'm in, but I will be visiting my sister for a couple of months, and I'll have more money because I won't have to spend money on a bus pass ($42) or school, so I could buy whey protein from Costco ($45) or I could spend the money on other sources of protein, such as turkey hamburger, chicken, tuna and stuff like that. What do you guys think? Should I go all in with whole foods as a source of protein, or should I get whey?


----------



## goodfella (Jun 4, 2015)

All in with whole foods if you can manage to keep up with it! I feel much fuller and better overall with whole foods, same with the results I get. I Only use shakes when I need them, when out and about in the day and when I'm gunna be running errands for like 4 hours.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 4, 2015)

Whole foods whenever possible for sure!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 4, 2015)

A bottle of tren


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 4, 2015)

Ace Corona said:


> I haven't been able to buy whey for several months because of a financially tight living situation I'm in, but I will be visiting my sister for a couple of months, and I'll have more money because I won't have to spend money on a bus pass ($42) or school, so I could buy whey protein from Costco ($45) or I could spend the money on other sources of protein, such as turkey hamburger, chicken, tuna and stuff like that. What do you guys think? Should I go all in with whole foods as a source of protein, or should I get whey?



Protein is protein. Get it in in whatever way works for you, solid or liquid, it doesn't matter.


----------



## curtisvill (Jun 4, 2015)

I only use Whey for my PWO shake, otherwise, whole foods all the way


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 4, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> A bottle of tren




You beat me to it.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 6, 2015)

A shake first thing in the morning or PWO about all I use them for, utilize the fast absorption.


----------

